# iTunes help please.



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

A few months ago I switched to a new computer.  Previously I could add audiobooks from my library to my iTunes and then download them to my various i-thingys.  On my new computer I keep getting an error message.  Something about the book being a protected WMA format.  But it's the exact same format I was using previously.  I had one library book in my iTunes on my old computer- tried to download the same book onto my new computer and got the error message.  I've been to my my library and it's not an issue on their end.  I think now I need to look at Apple.  I am currently on their web page trying to find a number to call or IM to speak with someone.  I thought I'd also take a chance and see if any of our resident experts had a clue as to what is going on in my computer.  
thank you,
deb (who would really like to listen to free audiobooks again.)


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.apple.com/support/itunes/

Off to the side, click "adding and syncing content" then click "adding content to itunes" and you will have an Express Lane icon to click to get iTunes customer service.

Are you using a different iTunes version? I know they recently came out with v10 and it might have something to do with that.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Audio books in the WMA format are not compatible with iPods.


----------

